# RADIOACTIVE FLOODING IN ST. LOUIS - " GREEN ENERGY " !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Turns out, the recent flooding is NOT the first time RADIOACTIVE waste was " washed away" from dump sites . It has happened before. Just like putting plastic bags of Nuclear Contaminated debris on the shores of Fukushima & waiting for high tide !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh . . . This is Great !

SIGNS will protect the public from Radioactive Waste !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Apparently,the Army Corps of Engineers has been promising to clean up flood overflow from nearby residential neighborhoods,schools and playgrounds since at Least 2015 ! Home values are Shot in the area. " TRUST THE GOVERNMENT". ITS ONLY BEEN THERE SINCE 1945. NOW WE CAN TELL YOU ABOUT IT . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This is the "FUTURE OF GREEN ENERGY "!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A woman who lives across from a children's playground states her 5 kids Won't come visit her after her husband died of Pancreatic Cancer because they fear their children being contaminated from the house by the playground that they grew up in !








Backyard vegetables anyone !?

RADIOACTIVE FLOODS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What kind of idiot buries NUCLEAR WASTE in flimsy materials near a River Floodplain anyway !?!?

Guess they WANTED THIS TO HAPPEN.
" WASH AWAY THE PROBLEMS THEY CREATED "!








They KNEW they had a problem in 1965 !
Yet did NOTHING until 2015. Yet there is STILL RADIOACTIVE WASTE FLOODING !
Excerpt from 1965 Dr.Malcom Peterson addressing 
Senator Muskie regarding this Exact issue !









60 years with no RESOLUTION YET ?!

" CLEAN ENERGY "!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Took from 1945 to 2018 for Federal Govt. To ADMIT high level of Cancer in area is " probably " due to Nuclear Waste Dump in the FLOODPLANE !
HAS THE GOVERNMENT BEEN CONDUCTING A TUSKEGEE TYPE " EXPERIMENT" ALL THIS TIME ?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yawn...

Old news and inaccurate. 

The DOE knew about it publicly back in 1981. I'm sure they knew it way before then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yawn...
> 
> Old news and inaccurate.
> 
> The DOE knew about it publicly back in 1981. I'm sure they knew it way before then.


Yet . . . NOTHING was done.

NOTHING.

I will admit . . . The Government DOING NOTHING
IS OLD NEWS.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet . . . NOTHING was done.
> 
> NOTHING.


Scientists have been warning people since the 50's about climate change. But yet nothing was done. Look at the mess we're in now. Now everybody's *****ing that Biden for trying to do something about it. You can't win either way.


What's more important a plot of land in Missouri or the entire world?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm waking up to ash and dust
I wipe my brow and I sweat my rust
I'm breathing in the chemicals, whoa
I'm breaking in, shaping up, then checking out on the prison bus
This is it, the apocalypse

Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh, oh, I'm radioactive, radioactive
Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh, oh, I'm radioactive, radioactive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I'm waking up to ash and dust
> I wipe my brow and I sweat my rust
> I'm breathing in the chemicals, whoa
> I'm breaking in, shaping up, then checking out on the prison bus
> ...


You pay for this 
But they give you that 
Hey hey my my


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh . . . This is Great !
> 
> SIGNS will protect the public from Radioactive Waste !
> 
> View attachment 671007


She should go camp out by the creek to show her commitment to this like she did on those steps with her 50 bags of cheetos and 30 pillows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Scientists have been warning people since the 50's about climate change. But yet nothing was done. Look at the mess we're in now. Now everybody's *****ing that Biden for trying to do something about it. You can't win either way.
> 
> 
> What's more important a plot of land in Missouri or the entire world?


Debunked.
Forecast less than doubling of CO2 emissions since pre industrial revolution levels.








All Govt. Hype.$ 369 Billion dollar " Surprise Climate Bill " is Hype to STEAL MONEY


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Debunked.
> Forecast less than doubling of CO2 emissions since pre industrial revolution levels.
> View attachment 671040
> 
> ...


Thank you for making my point. No matter what you do no matter what side you're on It's never enough. Somebody's always going to complain about something. It wasn't done soon enough. Oh now you're charging too much money to fix something that can't be fixed because you didn't do anything ahead of time..

The fact is everybody's out for a dollar everybody's out to point fingers but nobody wants to take the responsibility to do exactly what is needed today.

You've got way too many armchair quarterbacks bltching about things and not enough people planning trees and expecting change to happen, so to speak.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Forecast less than doubling of CO2 emissions since pre industrial


I am having trouble BUYING bulk C02 right now.
We dump up to 1000 ppm in a room to enhance fruit production.
Ambient levels are about 415 ppm.

You do know that co2 is NOT a toxic substance.
It is what plants breathe.
It's like oxygen to us.

If c02 levels go up, then the world produces more food.
Why is ending world hunger a bad thing?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I am having trouble BUYING bulk C02 right now.
> We dump up to 1000 ppm in a room to enhance fruit production.
> Ambient levels are about 415 ppm.
> 
> ...


The same way human can die of oxygen toxicity. Too much oxygen can kill a human. Too much CO2 can kill plants. 

Not to mention CO2 traps infrared wavelengths, also known as heat. Put your hand over a dark rock on a hot day, what's being reflected back onto your hand is infrared. This normally escapes out into space without heating up the Earth because there is a balance of CO2 in the air to allow that to escape. Too much CO2 in the air will reflect and retain that heat. In turn this is what creates the greenhouse gas effect. Wow


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Scientists have been warning people since the 50's about climate change. But yet nothing was done. Look at the mess we're in now. Now everybody's *****ing that Biden for trying to do something about it. You can't win either way. What's more important a plot of land in Missouri or the entire world?


Ask China & India…
Biden can’t even keep his underwear clean, all Biden is doing is killing off America’s ability to compete in the world. America is already the cleanest in terms of output, our carbon footprint matches nowhere close to all the other filth-spewing 3rd-world shitholes who don’t give a shit about Biden, Missouri, and the entire planet.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 671006



No worry won't hurt anybody.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> The same way human can die of oxygen toxicity. Too much oxygen can kill a human. Too much CO2 can kill plants.
> 
> Not to mention CO2 traps infrared wavelengths, also known as heat. Put your hand over a dark rock on a hot day, what's being reflected back onto your hand is infrared. This normally escapes out into space without heating up the Earth because there is a balance of CO2 in the air to allow that to escape. Too much CO2 in the air will reflect and retain that heat. In turn this is what creates the greenhouse gas effect. Wow


Well the damn rocks are warm because of RADIATION !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> The same way human can die of oxygen toxicity. Too much oxygen can kill a human. Too much CO2 can kill plants.


Ambient now is about 440 ppm
I enhance my rooms to 1000 ppm
Toxic is 40,000 ppm.
I think it will be a couple of years before we get to toxic.


W00dbutcher said:


> Too much CO2 in the air will reflect and retain that heat. In turn this is what creates the greenhouse gas effect.


In addition to enhancing the CO2 in my rooms by about 120% I also keep the room at a nice toasty 80F.
So, yea plants love high c02 and medium temps.
They reward us by producing more fruit.
All good news so far.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

DOE seems underfunded and may need restructuring, when even shit like this happens...









US-funded breakthrough battery tech was handed over to China


Licencing snafu sends American invention overseas




www.theregister.com





Anything is possible.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A woman who lives across from a children's playground states her 5 kids Won't come visit her after her husband died of Pancreatic Cancer because they fear their children being contaminated from the house by the playground that they grew up in !


If that was my house, my adult children wouldn’t have to tell me they’re not bringing over the grandkids; because I would be the one telling them: “ Don’t bring them over; it’s not safe here!”


tohunt4me said:


> What kind of idiot buries NUCLEAR WASTE in flimsy materials near a River Floodplain anyway !?!?


The Mafia?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You pay for this
> But they give you that
> Hey hey my my


Have you considered that;

There's more to the picture than meets the eye?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> If that was my house, my adult children wouldn’t have to tell me they’re not bringing over the grandkids; because I would be the one telling them: “ Don’t bring them over; it’s not safe here!”
> 
> The Mafia?


It's not in a Lake is it ?


----------

